# B12 suspension



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm going to be removing my girlfriend's old suspension soon and was wondering if any of you guys maybe interested in acquiring it. It consists of KYB struts and intrax spings and will give your B12 a nice/clean non-riceboy ride as well as an awesome stance and very good performance. I figured I'd give you guys a crack at it 1st before I post it up in the classifieds. I'm asking for $275, but it will not include shipping. 1st cash come, 1st cash served.

Dee


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Here's a view of the other side:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

hmm... we can't see the pictures.

and i have ca18det questions.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

ur on the group buy Dee for the suspension to?s


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

rear disc brakes?


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

If they would fit my 88 pulsar (1.8), I might be interested...how old are they?..condition?..send me a pic at ([email protected])


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Bugalou said:


> If they would fit my 88 pulsar (1.8), I might be interested...how old are they?..condition?..send me a pic at ([email protected])


The condition is good to fair; I mean they've been around for awhile, but are in great condition. The beauty of it is, the cars rarely get driven. They will fit on you pulsar as well.

Dee


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

The pic of the car just popped up(don't know how)...it seems to look rather low, I really need a higher ride(get alot of snow up here)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Nismo87R said:


> ur on the group buy Dee for the suspension to?s


I'm in on the group buy, but not from this forum.

Dee


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Bugalou said:


> The pic of the car just popped up(don't know how)...it seems to look rather low, I really need a higher ride(get alot of snow up here)


This car suts the way most sentras guys want it and the springs are not cut.

Dee


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

How did you get rear disc brakes on the Sentra?




boost_boy said:


> Here's a view of the other side:


----------

